# My first YF tuna !!!!



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Fellow members

Left the dock after icing the boat around 15:00 on thursday aboard the Gael Force.Good call on the weather from Captain John ferres regarding the weather, there was a small window to make that trip to the rigs and we sure took advantage of it.

So it was a smooth ride riding the cat ( it always is !!) got there at night time after watching a beautiful sunset.Begun chuncking as soon as we got to the Ram Powell, we were the first there shortly fellowed by Bodacious (nice boat!), within an hour got a hook up and I was on !!! Beginners luck I guess, but really it felt like a small fish until...it got to the surface, one atttempt to gaff it made it really obset and it dived, dived and dived, took me probably 10/15 mins to get it back to the surface before we could set John's new flying gaff into it.That tuna was in the 70lbs range, I had a blast, I understand it is not that big for some of you, but I guess it is all a matter of perspective.

Soon after the first one, Ed (submariner) hooked up what seems to be a BIG one, fought it for a while, the fish was taking a massive amount of line, and all of a sudden a loud cracking sound was heard(I mean loud!!!) and we lost the fine to a snap line.Caught another one in the 30lbs range, and got a lot of cut offs most probably from barracudas.Lost another big one while I was having a snooze.

Amazing flat calm night with a beautiful full moon and welcomed to the day by an amazing sunrise, kept at it until early morning and decided to go trolling on the way home, had a few knock downs but no hook up apart from a barracuda which I kept even if the crew was laughing at me(ate it for years in West Africa,great tasting!!).

Made it back to the dock early afternoon after riding flat calm seas, great trip with great people, good action through out, and fantastic weather, does not get much better that that in my book, life is good !!! Cannot wait to do it again.

Thanks to captain John Ferres for always be willing to share is knowledge and teaching me so much (fourth trip this year on the Gael Force and always learning).

As well since it has been the year of the first for me, including mahis and wahoos on my boat, thank you to the PFF (and Chris Couture) which allowed me to meet members to go fish with, buy gear at a good price and learn valuable infos.

All of you take good care and I'll be hopefully posting for my first bill fish by next year !!!!

Frenchy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations! That was me talking to ya'll on the radio on Bodacious. Wish the bite would have been better. At least you got that first one out of the way...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that'll work.:bowdown


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work! Sushi for the weekend!



Congrats!



Mike


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

you certainly picked a great guy to go with on a beautiful riding boat! john is one of my favorite guys to fish with around here. 

for anyone thinking about any type of trip, call john ferres on the gail force 2. he can do it all. and he is a very very nice guy to work with!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

and by the way, CONGRATS on that tuna! sure wish you could have seen more action, but you cant complain with fish in the box right?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations. Glad you guys had a good time and the weather cooperated.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations. You guys looked like you were working your butts off over there. Too bad the bite wasn't a bit faster cause the one yft we got would have been a whole lot happer if he'd had a few friends in the box for the ride home.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

way to go on the yellowfin sounded like a great day congrats. RECESS:clap


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Quote : NB&TWIL "you certainly picked a great guy to go with on a beautiful riding boat! john is one of my favorite guys to fish with around here. 

for anyone thinking about any type of trip, call john ferres on the gail force 2. he can do it all. and he is a very very nice guy to work with! "

I will second that !!!:bowdown

No only was the ride on the cat great, I learned a lot just by watching and listening. Capt John is more than willing to share techniques and tips. Capt John--Thanks for a awesome trip - :clap:clap

I was the one who lost 2 BIG fish:reallycrying:reallycrying (based upon the bow in the rod), but I finally was lucky enough to boat the 30# tuna. :letsdrink:letsdrink.

Pretty exciting since it was only the third tuna I ever caught. I am now 3 for 8 (tuna caught/ tuna hooked) Not a really good percentage, :doh but maybe I can improve it


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip.. be glad you made it out as the next few days are looking like a blowout! Congrats on the fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

:clap Cool cool Cool, glad the weather has finally calmed down somewhat to allow you guys out.

MScontender


----------



## twinvee20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job Frenchy. :clap I wish I could have made it. But life has a habit of getting in the way of fishing. Next time. I figured I'd let you have a chance by staying on land.  Give me a call to let me know when your heading back to work.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip, way to go guys, Congrats to both Frenchy and Ed. I am yet to boat my first. Not for lack of trying though. LOL:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT JOB Frenchy. I'm STILL waiting on my 1st one. Maybe this winter.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET JOB!!!!!


----------

